# 2012 June fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the sixth of this year's monthly online fishing competitions. We've reached the halfway mark, and as I type, it's the first day of winter. I love it when winter rolls around in my neck of the woods, because it means I'll be chasing trout and snapper most weekends for the next few months. I hope AKFFers round the country also have some tasty winter targets to aim for. The current top 10 is as follows:

*Rank	Username	Score*
1	Float 567
2	Bertros	486
3	Solatree	482
4	cheaterparts 480
5	killer 423
6	Billpatt 404
7	Grinner 401
8	Kanganoe 392
9	Junglefisher 340
10	Drewboy	336

The June comp will run from *THIS SATURDAY June 2nd until Monday June 11th*

**EDIT* Thanks to Marty75 for pointing out that Monday June 11 is the Queens Birthday public holiday for all states except for Qld and WA. Therefore the June comp is extended to the 11th, and I'll do the same for the QLD/WA Queens birthday public holiday in October.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985&p=461329#p461329

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

I know it doesn't kick off until tomorrow but I wanted to share a TOW from last night....

A still night here in Adelaide so I decided to continue my quest to catch my 1st mulloway. So set out on the Pat just on dusk armed with a new 60mm lure picked out from BCF earlier in the day. Went for slow paddle north picking up a good size ST along the way before turning around and working my way back. It is pitch black by now and I have settles into a good rythm when BANG the rod with the new lure on bends over and the drag is ticking over. I grind to a halt, realise that as i'm stopped and the line is still peeling and jerking this is no snag. I give a hoot, tighten the drag a little to set the hook and we are on with this thing having some serious weight. This could be big I think and the heart is pounding! Just then a voice out of the gloom "ummm, sorry mate but I think you have got me". The heart drops, it is a recreational kayaker paddling in the dark back there, no lights on so hadn't even seen him there although had earlier on. Have got tangled in his paddle and took a bit to sort out. He is feeling pretty bad for me as he tells me he has chased mully's down the Coorong. Oh well, the quest will continue.....


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

LOL! Thanks for sharing GK, hope you have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Name of Angler: Rhett Gill/ Samboman
Date Caught:3/6/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: S.A. West Lakes, Adelaide
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 100cm ,18/20lb
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 2 to4k Daiwa Advantage Rod, Sol 2000 with 4lb 
Conditions (optional): Overcast/showers
Other Comments (optional): Oh Yeah


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 2/6/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Lake Wendouree ,Ballarat , Vic
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: redfin perch 39 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 1-3kg rod 6lb braid and the lure was ether a halco35 in brown trout colour
or a tsumami pro in rainbow trout colour ( I caught good fish on both so I'm not sure which lure)
Conditions : Mint - no wind to talk of early a light breeze later ,sunshine and fish caught 
does it get better than that
Other Comments : I'll still be out trying to upgrade this long W/E


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Name of Angler: GlenelgKiller
Date Caught: 2/6/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Glenelg SA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snook (short finned pike) 57cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 12lb braid and lure was sx60 orange
Conditions : overcast and calm
Other Comments : first ever snook, biggest of 8


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

congrats ***** man, 1 metre jewie awesome

grinner
jacobs well this avo
6lb yamatoyo leader and old frozen yabbie (dried in metho  )
whiting 36 or 37.

conditions awful
25 knot westerly, too much fresh , good whiting on the flats though

some pics. (gotta stop filletting fish on the bonnet.)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Name of Angler: Ser Junglebeard
Date Caught: 6/6/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld Corio Bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream (pikey) 33cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 
Conditions (optional): High tide, fishing was crap
Other Comments (optional): I apologise to all Queenslanders for entering a sea carp, but it was onle of two legal fish I caught and the other was a smaller bream.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of angler: Killer 
Date caught : 8/6/2012 
State & location Fish caught in : QLD , Elimbah creek mouth. 
Type & size of fish : Dusky Flathead , 46cm. 
Tackle/Line/Lure used : Berkley dropshot 2-4kg, 6lb braid, 6lb fc, Tassie Devil. 
Conditions : Average. 
Other comments : Managed to get out on friday for a fish, caught Five Flathead, this was the bigest. 
Thought I'd get out on Monday for an up grade or another type of fish, Not so, TO WINDY!!! 20-30 knot SE-SW winds, PASS!!! 
So this little fellow will have to do, BUGGER!! & the boys down south get Further & Further out of reach. 
Might have to brush up against Beekeeper & get some of his Koolie MOJO!! for bigger fish  .


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Name of Anglerrewboy
Date Caught:10th June
State and Location Fish Caught In: Reef Point SA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:Squid 33cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 15lb braid/25lb leader/An added treble connected to a snap-on swivell dangling under bait separately.
Conditions/fine
Other Comments: While fishing for Snapper, this squid kept grabbing the bait and taking it into the rocks... real nuisance value... solution ... turn it into bait by hanging a swiveled treble beneath my bait and after 30 seconds, pulling it in.
The head then became 2 baits.


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 9/6/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: Livinstons Bay SA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Garfish 37 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Gents/float


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Name of Angler: MrX
Date Caught: 10/6/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: Coffs 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper, 77.5cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 12lb, 2500 symetry, 2-4kg dropshot
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=55417
(You might have to verify the length Squidder - the white end of the tail is hard to see in the pic, and the mat's not flat. The trevails of catch'n'release from a yak)


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Name of Angler: Marty75
Date Caught: 9/6/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Central Coast - Brisbane Waters
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Tailor 47cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 8lb braid, 8lb leader, Daiwa Advantage 2500, Berkley Dropshot 2-4kg, 4" Berkley Power minnow (Pumpkinseed)
Conditions : Sunny/calm/cold
Other comments : OMG - can't believe I actually got out for a fish (like,the 4th time....this year....missus away with the kids). See report here


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler:Carnster
Date Caught:10/06/12
State and Location Fish Caught In:QLD gold coast
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:40lb 1.25m
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:80lb braid
Conditions (optional)rdinary
Other Comments (optional):Was pretty funny cause i thought it was a big jew or cobe and locked up on it. Me and my yak were getting seriously pulled in the water for about a minute (i actually did about 5x 360's in quick succession) until it took off to the surface.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Name of Angler: keza
Date Caught: 4.6.12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Apple tree bay, NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Tailor 55cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: rapala
Conditions (optional): dark, cold
Other Comments (optional): Shame the huge jew that followed him, didn't eat him.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great greenback Keza :shock:

Bumpity bump for entries folks, don't forget that the public holiday last Monday (the 11th) is included in this month's comp period


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 3rd June 2012
State and Location Fish Caught In:SA Somerton
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:KG Whiting 42cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:Berkley Drop shot 2 - 45kg rod, Shimano symetre 1500, 1/0 circle hook
Other Comments: trip report viewtopic.php?f=17&t=55256


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Some seriously impressive catches were submitted for scoring this month, thanks to everyone who made the effort to get out during the comp period.  Special mentions go to Carnster's monster longtail, and Samboman's second big Adelaide mully submitted this year, which topped the scoring in June.

Scores for the month were as follows:
Samboman	175
MrX	155
Keza	141
Carnster	132
Cheaterparts	130
Marty75	121
Betros	116
Drewboy	110
Float	106
Solatree	100
Grinner	97
Junglefisher	97
Killer	77
Glenelgkiller	71

And cumulative scores for the year to date. 63 points separate Float from his nearest rival, Cheaterparts and Bertros are in hot pursuit, and Solatree is lurking ominously in fourth.

*POSITION	Angler	TOTAL*
1	Float	673
2	cheaterparts	610
3	Bertros	602
4	Solatree	582
5	killer	500
6	Grinner	498
7	Drewboy	446
8	Junglefisher	437
9	Billpatt	404
10	Kanganoe	392
11	Samboman	347
12	PaulB	309
13	MrX	291
14	Keza	281
15	Daveyak	216
16	Nad97	207
17	Kingdan	191
18	Nezevic	167
19	Polylureosis	166
19	patwah	136
21	Southerly	132
21	carnster	132
23	Paulthetaffy	127
24	marty75	121
25	Grant Ashwell	120
26	Ronston	106
27	Actionsurf	100
28	AJD	94
29	Yakatak	89
30	Granpop	88
31	aleg75	87
31	Bruus	87
32	4weightfanatic	83
33	glenelgkiller	71
34	gcfisho	64
35	cjbfisher	40
35	Physhopath	40

The random number generator has worked its magic........and it's congratulations to *Marty75* who is the winner of the random prize from AKFF's bulging sack of goodies. Send me a PM Marty and we'll sort out a prize for you.

*
Next month's comp will run from July 7th-15th*


----------

